# Tarantula And Light?



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

I Know someone with a heat light and a uvb light in they tarantula tank, and its just over 30c in there.
i think this is bad please correct me.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

I use only heatmats awithout a problem...
if i was rich, then id consider heat bulbs, but nothign that emmits light..its pointless, lol


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i didnt do the poll very good lol
i dont use none my room is warm enough with all the reptile i have in it and i find that my tarantula is more active in the dark i put them between the lizards viv now and i see them more out and making webs, but when they on top of the cuboards i dont see them.
so i think its best not to use it in my experince i got 4 tarantulas.
do anyone else find this the same?


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

nope i never use lights with my T's just a heat mat on the back of the tanks there in through the cooler months of the year , and with weather like were having latley i dont use anything at all


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

I dont use any additional heating or lighting with my T's, my room temp is kept at their required temp and they get plenty daylight but of course i dont sit them in direct sunlight just before someone barks at me!!:lol2:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

lol
yeah its been really hot here lately  and im happy and the animals are, i think.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

None of my T's have heat matts even in the winter. The house is boiling in both seasons due to central heating and old brickwork. In 
fact this time of year im having problems cooling them down!


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> None of my T's have heat matts even in the winter. The house is boiling in both seasons due to central heating and old brickwork. In
> fact this time of year im having problems cooling them down!


Same, i get problems keeping them cool from Feb right to Nov pretty much


----------



## Fatpower (Aug 17, 2007)

My rooms an extension to the house and seems to have been made poorly..

FREEZING in the winter to BOILING in the summer. Of course this makes sense but it leaves me pretty worried most of the time.

Heat bulbs would be the better choice but there alot more effort, Mats do just fine


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

coz i know someone that got both in the small enclouser and its not active always hideing under logs.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

neither.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm the same as Cam, only use heat mats but not when the weather is as hot as its been, I just put the T's who require a slightly higher temp at the top of the bookcase!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Neither. Heat my whole room and spiders don't need UV


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

I just heat my whole room, and like jamie, put ones that need a higher temp on a high shelf.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Mats attached to stats and natural light only.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Just a mat.

Heat bulbs etc tend to dry out things (and the air) too much IMO, which is great for reptiles but no so great for inverts.


----------

